# Portable black water tank chemicals



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

I got a new portable tank and I want to put chemicals in it for the smell and to help breakdown paper etc. What do you guys use?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ducker Rich said:


> I got a new portable tank and I want to put chemicals in it for the smell and to help breakdown paper etc. What do you guys use?


I put a puck or two of laundry soap in my tank.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Unless I'm missing something, "stuff" usually doesn't stay in a portable tank long enough for chemicals to do any good-especially break down paper. The smell is almost none existent if you empty completely and rinse with water after each use. If you let something sit for a while, you can rinse out and then fill 1/3 with water and a cup of distilled vinegar.


----------

